# Hello :D



## lebrbria (Jul 1, 2011)

Hello!  I'm new here.  My name is Bri.  I'm a 24 year old stay-at-home mom to two wonderful little blessings, a 3 year old daughter and a 1 year old son.  I live in upstate New York (not to be confused with New York City).  I've had a passion for writing since I was young.  I wrote a lot of poetry during high school, as well as a few stories.  Now I find writing to be stress-relieving.  I'm addicted to young adult novels, so that's what I prefer to write.  I've been working on something for a little while now and I'm looking for tips, advice, support, and just the general community of fellow writers.  I look forward to making some new writing friends!


----------



## Gumby (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi Bri, glad you've joined us here. Welcome.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Jul 2, 2011)

Greetings and welcome!


----------



## candid petunia (Jul 2, 2011)

Hello Bri, and Welcome to WF!


----------



## Nickie (Jul 2, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, Bri.


Nickie


----------



## movementartist (Jul 2, 2011)

hi Bri. we joined the forum at almost a same time, I guess we should stick together.
anyway, a friend told me that young moms make good writers.


----------



## Jinxi (Jul 4, 2011)

Welcome to WF Bri :hi:


----------



## Bilston Blue (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi, Bri, and welcome to the forums. It's a good community in here, like a big family kind-of-thing, and there's some good advice to be found on here.


----------



## lebrbria (Jul 8, 2011)

movementartist said:


> hi Bri. we joined the forum at almost a same time, I guess we should stick together.
> anyway, a friend told me that young moms make good writers.



Well, being a young mom, I've found that writing and reading are my two escapes.  So I can believe that!


----------



## Demonic_Angel (Jul 9, 2011)

Welcome    It's amazing you can even find time to write with all the little ones around. People here seem pretty helpful, so hopefully everyone can make it a little easier to perfect your work.


----------



## lebrbria (Jul 9, 2011)

Demonic_Angel said:


> Welcome    It's amazing you can even find time to write with all the little ones around. People here seem pretty helpful, so hopefully everyone can make it a little easier to perfect your work.



You have NO idea!  Ideally, I would like to set 30-60 minutes aside every day, just for writing, but it's been extremely difficult!  There just aren't enough hours in a day!  Maybe if I cut back on my facebook time?


----------



## Demonic_Angel (Jul 9, 2011)

Pesky human need for sleep really takes a chunk out of the day


----------



## lebrbria (Jul 9, 2011)

Exactly!  My husband just started a new job, so our sleep schedule has shifted.  I was writing before bed (after the kiddos were asleep), but now my husband is going to bed earlier and getting up at 4AM.  I get up with him to get his breakfast, coffee, and lunch ready and then head back to bed until the kiddos wake me up.  I guess I should try staying up and writing then.  After all, I have some crazy, though inspiring, dreams in the wee hours of the morning.


----------



## Demonic_Angel (Jul 9, 2011)

No, sleep is important. You can't write if you are tired either way. It is also dangerous not to get a good amount of sleep. It can cause some serious health problems.


----------



## lebrbria (Jul 9, 2011)

I hear you there.  Of course I'd trade out the morning sleep for nap time.  Afternoon baby snuggles are great!  I'm actually more awake at 4AM than I am when I wake up for a second time around 8:30/9AM, with the exception of desperately wanting to fall back into my crazy dreams, that is.


----------



## Demonic_Angel (Jul 9, 2011)

I don't think I could get up that early if I wanted to. I have a seizure disorder, and one of the triggers is lack of sleep, so I sleep for about nine hours a day at least.


----------



## lebrbria (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh, that's understandable.  Don't get me wrong, I LOVE sleep!  I've just grown accustomed to getting less sleep than I might like since my oldest was born three and a half years ago.


----------



## Demonic_Angel (Jul 9, 2011)

Kids have a way of doing that. It's still good you can find time to dedicate to your hobby.


----------



## Steve (Jul 9, 2011)

Welcome Bri...>>>:champagne:


----------

